# Free Tommy Robinson



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

He's now in prison for speaking the truth. He has a bounty on his head by those who hate his message. He's a hero. Pray for his safety.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

It is quite a story only here and in the UK it’s not a story at all because publishing it is a crime.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

It’s gonna get really bad ( And the EU won’t be any help )


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I remember back in the 70's/80's these young black boys would walk around Times Square with sandwich boards touting "FREE KODAK FILM"
They never did release the Kodak Film and I suspect they died in the institution they were being held in...
I fear the same will apply to Tommy Robinson as well.
Powerful forces will always try to suppress the truth.
There was an American officer in shitistan that was charged in a military court for reporting the rape by an shitistan officer of countless young boys, tearing their rectums in the process. Yes these people have a vastly different outlook on society than we do and they will never assimilate outside of their own world.

https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/21/...ld-to-ignore-afghan-allies-abuse-of-boys.html


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The charges of the criminals in the cases he was reporting on are just horrific. I cant understand why a civilized society would try to hide this truth.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> I remember back in the 70's/80's these young black boys would walk around Times Square with sandwich boards touting "FREE KODAK FILM"
> They never did release the Kodak Film and I suspect they died in the institution they were being held in...
> I fear the same will apply to Tommy Robinson as well.
> Powerful forces will always try to suppress the truth.
> ...


An F'd up story. I saw the Special Forces report awhile ago. I'm a pretty vocal person and say it the way it is. I would probably be in the same boat as these other guys maybe even doing some permeant damage to the pedophiles.

It still embarrasses me that the command are big enough cowards to have created a turn away policy. Our soldiers should have revolted.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> The charges of the criminals in the cases he was reporting on are just horrific. I cant understand why a civilized society would try to hide this truth.


There is an old quote, . . . "Follow the money", . . . and I can guarantee you with no reservation whatsoever, . . . there are some powerful folks pulling the strings, . . . because their coffers are being filled by those actions.

No, . . . I am not privilege to the inner workings, don't know who, why, or how, . . . just know that there is no other normal reason for allowing such garbage to happen. England has been sold out in the same manner as has happened to Sweden, to Norway, to the Dutch, to the French, . . . and the old slut Markel will rot in a devil's hell for what she has done to Germany.

Many believe the ********* are the wave of the false religion that will sweep the world in the Biblical end times, . . . I'm believing it more and more each day.

But some are profiteering from it, . . . feel they can always buy their way out, . . . or pull enough political strings to stay above the fray, . . . but when the SHTF and these ********* hold the majority power, . . . even the "high and mighty" will be pulled down to the execution pits and their throats slit.

That is Islam's stated goal.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mereel Kestan (Oct 12, 2016)

I say let Europe die. They have needed a good beat down for a while now. Lets put all of our energy into us and lets not worry about some two bit european that is not our concern.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Allowing Europe to be overrun by the horde today, means a new large and resourceful enemy for our nation tomorrow. When Hitler was rising to power people said it's none of our business too. Until it became our business.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is what the left in this country have in mind for all that do not do what is demanded in all aspects of life. Just look at college campuses and other bastions of liberalism.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Mereel Kestan said:


> I say let Europe die. They have needed a good beat down for a while now. Lets put all of our energy into us and lets not worry about some two bit european that is not our concern.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't understand we are in a war. Anything conservative(reporter) is worth defending or we will loose our way of life.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Exclusive: German Populist MP Wants to Help Grant 'Political Prisoner' Tommy Robinson Asylum&#8230; '1984 is Now'

Exclusive: German Populist MP Wants to Help Grant 'Political Prisoner' Tommy Robinson Asylum... '1984 is Now' | Breitbart



> BERLIN, Germany: Populist Alternative for Germany MP Petr Bystron has announced he wants to try and help Tommy Robinson claim asylum in Germany and spoke exclusively to Breitbart London on the political oppression of opponents of the establishment.


Good Video of the "Happenings".


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Mereel Kestan said:


> I say let Europe die. They have needed a good beat down for a while now. Lets put all of our energy into us and lets not worry about some two bit european that is not our concern.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your a twat! And an ignorant twat at that.


----------



## Mereel Kestan (Oct 12, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> You don't understand we are in a war. Anything conservative(reporter) is worth defending or we will loose our way of life.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


What I understand is that only Americans matter. Focus on is, and focus on freedom. England will never be free, it never has been. It will always be a festering boil of tyranny. Whether it has a king or a Caliphate, it will always be slave to a government. Why should we care? We do not have laws like those in England, so why should we bother? Lets instead focus on Americans, and let those smug European socialist fall to their weapons.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mereel Kestan (Oct 12, 2016)

Jackangus said:


> Your a twat! And an ignorant twat at that.


No, I simply do not care about Europe at all. Nor am I obliged to. We have more pressing concerns in America than reports of your government doing what your government has always done. Why do you think we left your God Forsaken empire?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

This is what happens when free men, as defined and protected in the Magna Carta, allow themselves to be pulled back into the mud of a "classed" society. We Americans are no longer free from it either. Listen to any politician from either party and will inevitably hear "doing xxx for the middle class", "middle class tax cuts", "helping the working people" or "making the rich pay their fair share". Any of those statements and many more like them should be an offense worthy of pummeling the speaker unconscious to any real American!

We are a classless culture! By submitting to Trump or Pelosi's language of "helping the middle class", you are simply agreeing that Britain's decay should happen here, just delayed a few years.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Mereel Kestan said:


> No, I simply do not care about Europe at all. Nor am I obliged to. We have more pressing concerns in America than reports of your government doing what your government has always done. Why do you think we left your God Forsaken empire?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you even know Europe is a continent? It has lots of countries.
The UK is a very good ally to the US. So is France and a lot of other countries in Europe.
Is that your attitude? **** anybody else but the US. Nice one buddy.

If Europe completly goes down the toilet even more so than it is already, the US could have even more problems.
So screw everyone else attidute is pretty short sighted.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Mereel Kestan said:


> What I understand is that only Americans matter. Focus on is, and focus on freedom. England will never be free, it never has been. It will always be a festering boil of tyranny. Whether it has a king or a Caliphate, it will always be slave to a government. Why should we care? We do not have laws like those in England, so why should we bother? Lets instead focus on Americans, and let those smug European socialist fall to their weapons.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know nothing of loyalty.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mereel Kestan (Oct 12, 2016)

Jackangus said:


> Do you even know Europe is a continent? It has lots of countries.
> The UK is a very good ally to the US. So is France and a lot of other countries in Europe.
> Is that your attitude? **** anybody else but the US. Nice one buddy.
> 
> ...


A whole continent? Gee Golly mister, I had no idea!!! Garsh!!!.......
Actually you summed up my feelings pretty well. We are strong enough to last by ourselves. We give way too much to Europe and get so little in return. We supply most of the Scandinavians military, we supply troops to the Russian border, We keep bases filled in Germany and several other countries all so you wont die the moment someone stronger than you decodes to roll you over like what happened the last two world wars. We are carrying you on our backs. What do we get in return? Ridiculed by you because of our home policies. You demand that we change our laws to match your own, and when we dont you insult us for being too primitive for your taste... If we let Europe go down the toilet, and that will happen if we stop carrying your collective burden, we would only have to put those forces in your lands to task guarding ours. Hence focusing on ourselves, not on everyone else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mereel Kestan (Oct 12, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> You know nothing of loyalty.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Loyalty to whom? We have been loyal allies with them for mora than 100 years. If they fall, I would rather not go with them. That will happen unless we pull out. There is no reason to be loyal to them. They give us so little reason too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mereel Kestan (Oct 12, 2016)

Jackangus said:


> Do you even know Europe is a continent? It has lots of countries.
> The UK is a very good ally to the US. So is France and a lot of other countries in Europe.
> Is that your attitude? **** anybody else but the US. Nice one buddy.
> 
> ...


Why should we help? We are under no obligation to help you with your own social problems. If you screw yourselves, why should we stick around and keep paying for your stupidity? You made the choices that brought you to this point, you are the ones responsible. Why do we have to share in your failures? What part does loyalty play in sharing with your self made failures?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Mereel Kestan said:


> A whole continent? Gee Golly mister, I had no idea!!! Garsh!!!.......
> Actually you summed up my feelings pretty well. We are strong enough to last by ourselves. We give way too much to Europe and get so little in return. We supply most of the Scandinavians military, we supply troops to the Russian border, We keep bases filled in Germany and several other countries all so you wont die the moment someone stronger than you decodes to roll you over like what happened the last two world wars. We are carrying you on our backs. What do we get in return? Ridiculed by you because of our home policies. You demand that we change our laws to match your own, and when we dont you insult us for being too primitive for your taste... If we let Europe go down the toilet, and that will happen if we stop carrying your collective burden, we would only have to put those forces in your lands to task guarding ours. Hence focusing on ourselves, not on everyone else.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


---Delete--- You really believe Europe would fall if America did not have some troops here and there? By the way, the American troops stationed in Germany and other places are not there to keep Europe safe --delete--. It's mainly for exercise and training purposes.
---Delete---

_2. Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on PrepperForums.net. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned._


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Mereel Kestan said:


> Loyalty to whom? We have been loyal allies with them for mora than 100 years. If they fall, I would rather not go with them. That will happen unless we pull out. There is no reason to be loyal to them. They give us so little reason too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MaterialGeneral is right. You know nothing of loyalty. You are the kind of person that would sell out his best friend if it suited you.

Without a doubt, most of the guys from the US on this site don't agree with you. I would gladly fight alongside any US military against the Muslimes and I am sure they would fight along with us.

---Delete---

_Rules: 2. Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on PrepperForums.net. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned._


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hot damn! It's about time we had a kick ass pissin' contest, and this time we even got twats! My bad …. I thought you boys were going soft on me. 

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

We dont want Euripe to be inslaved to Muslims or socialism or communism anymore than what their governments are.
We need to support them like in WW2.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> We dont want Euripe to be inslaved to Muslims or socialism or communism anymore than what their governments are.
> We need to support them like in WW2.


----------



## Mereel Kestan (Oct 12, 2016)

Jackangus said:


> MaterialGeneral is right. You know nothing of loyalty. You are the kind of person that would sell out his best friend if it suited you.
> 
> Without a doubt, most of the guys from the US on this site don't agree with you. I would gladly fight alongside any US military against the Muslimes and I am sure they would fight along with us.
> 
> You are a scumbag my friend, pure and simple. Go hide under the rock you crawled from you crackhead.


So me saying that I think we dont need to be involved in any europeans governmental affairs means I would sell out my best friend and that I must be a scumbag? Thats a load of crap if I ever heard one. Its telling that you are getting so angry just by me advocating for getting out of Europe. Do you think we should stay? Cause if those troops are for training only, you should have no problem with us leaving and staying out of your affairs!

Also, I was referring to your horrendous government overreach, not your islamic terrorist infestation. Good job on tying those two together though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Jackangus said:


> By the way, the American troops stationed in Germany and other places are not there to keep Europe safe you halfwit. It's mainly for exercise and training purposes.


Not to mention as staging points for American military missions on the other half of the globe.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Depending on how "fast" Europe falls to Islam, we will have a "Broken Arrow" situation.

France has nukes
Germany has nukes
UK has nukes

yeah, go sharia.

Maybe NATO should pay its bills to US.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Double Tap


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

We may have left Europe, and fought with a few of them back in the day, but the reality is they are our allies, for the most part. Russia kicked Germanys arse in WW2(many agree they stopped Germanys progress, may not be our ally, but I would rather them than any Muslim country right now.) , France helped us in Revolutionary war, England during WW2, Spain?, Italy, , Poland, Ireland, now Romania etc etc.and various military missions for many many years.
Unless something serious happens, we will always have close ties Europe's. Wars can change global leadership in a few days now. We need to support our allies...


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Mereel Kestan said:


> So me saying that I think we dont need to be involved in any europeans governmental affairs means I would sell out my best friend and that I must be a scumbag? Thats a load of crap if I ever heard one. Its telling that you are getting so angry just by me advocating for getting out of Europe. Do you think we should stay? Cause if those troops are for training only, you should have no problem with us leaving and staying out of your affairs!
> 
> Also, I was referring to your horrendous government overreach, not your islamic terrorist infestation. Good job on tying those two together though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am angry because of your first post.

"I say let Europe die. They have needed a good beat down for a while now."

Why would you say that? Europe are America's biggest ally.

It shows you are a complete tool. 
If Europe fell to Sharia law it would not be a good day for the US. Think about how many nukes the muslimes would have. Not to mention how much less ally's the US would have.


----------



## Mereel Kestan (Oct 12, 2016)

Jackangus said:


> I am angry because of your first post.
> 
> "I say let Europe die. They have needed a good beat down for a while now."
> 
> ...


They have. They let children die just so they can enforce their socialized healthcare. They break into homes and arrest people for words or internet post that criticize the government. They deny basic rights of speech, self defense and privacy, but expect you to believe you are free. It is despicable and needs to be shut down. But not by America. We need to focus on us, and only us until we have fixed ourselves. 
I still stand by my statements.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

This is tough, because I can see both sides of the argument.
Europe is quick to look down their collective noses at us because we aren't as progressive and enlightened. They are also quick to have a hand out when they need help, and guess who they often turn to for that?
But if we allow the Muslims to overtake Europe, how much worse off will we be when we have lost so many allies to progressive socialist government?


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Mereel Kestan said:


> They have. They let children die just so they can enforce their socialized healthcare. They break into homes and arrest people for words or internet post that criticize the government. They deny basic rights of speech, self defense and privacy, but expect you to believe you are free. It is despicable and needs to be shut down. But not by America. We need to focus on us, and only us until we have fixed ourselves.
> I still stand by my statements.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never said America should help politically. They can't do that. We can only help ourselves.
I'm not sure why you think i'm saying the US should help politically. I was pissed off at you because you said Europe should die, they deserve a beating.

Your still a dick and need to shut up. You clearly have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh, Jackie m'boy....to have called you a dick when you first came here would have been an upgrade.
See, in the United States we have a freedom of speech and opinion. More so than the UK, apparently, judging from the original topic of this thread.
By telling him he's stupid and needs to shut up, well, you're pretty much proving a couple points made about attempting to suppress free thought.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Oh, Jackie m'boy....to have called you a dick when you first came here would have been an upgrade.
> See, in the United States we have a freedom of speech and opinion. More so than the UK, apparently, judging from the original topic of this thread.
> By telling him he's stupid and needs to shut up, well, you're pretty much proving a couple points made about attempting to suppress free thought.


Coastie, my excuse was i was full of whisky at the time.
You are right about telling someone to stop expressing their thought though. I'm just sick of talking to this moron.
To say a whole continent deserves to die and deserve a beat down is stupid. Don't you agree? 
That's what i'm pissed off at.


----------



## Mereel Kestan (Oct 12, 2016)

Jackangus said:


> Coastie, my excuse was i was full of whisky at the time.
> You are right about telling someone to stop expressing their thought though. I'm just sick of talking to this moron.
> To say a whole continent deserves to die and deserve a beat down is stupid. Don't you agree?
> That's what i'm pissed off at.


I should have been more specific. I dont want the people themselves to die, I want the whole European mindset to die. Kinda like saying I wish the USSR would just die. Not the individual Russians, but the idea of suppression and marxist stupidity that ran rampant, and still runs rampant in your countries now, ought to die. I should have clarified.

As for shutting up, I think I will just stay free and speak about whatever I want. Great thing about freedom. You are free to not read.

Well, Maybe YOU are not free, But I am. Has there ever been a free European? It seems that you have always had rulers. No wonder you guys just let the Islamist roll you over. It's in your nature to be ruled by tyrants. So don't get upset that the Islamist are acting the way they always have, get upset at yourself for allowing it to happen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Point of order, gentlemen, Australia isn't Europe. 

Not quite sure about the pissing contest on that point...


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Urinal Cake said:


> ...
> Powerful forces will always try to suppress the truth.
> There was an American officer in shitistan that was charged in a military court for reporting the rape by an shitistan officer of countless young boys, tearing their rectums in the process. Yes these people have a vastly different outlook on society than we do and they will never assimilate outside of their own world.


Apparently, the U.S. military's view is not so different if they discourage reporting such incidents. Sounds a lot like the British government having to be forced to investigate, then suppressing reporting on their grooming gangs in England.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If the people of the European countries won't stand up for themselves, why should America be expected to bail them out?

We already did, twice in the last century.
Total American casualties:
World War One - 116,516 dead, 204,002 wounded
World War Two - 405,399 dead, 670,846 wounded

Sorry, they need to clean up their own mess. We have already spilled enough blood.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If the people of the European countries won't stand up for themselves, why should America be expected to bail them out?
> 
> We already did, twice in the last century.
> Total American casualties:
> ...


Buddy, you helped win both wars, but you came in late on both wars. We would have won both wars without the US. It just would have taken longer. I am grateful for Americas help, don't take this the wrong way.
Again, I did not say the US should bail us out, how could they. I was just pissed off at the other fellow saying Europe should just die, they deserve it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jackangus said:


> Buddy, you helped win both wars, but you came in late on both wars. We would have won both wars without the US. It just would have taken longer. I am grateful for Americas help, don't take this the wrong way.
> Again, I did not say the US should bail us out, how could they. I was just pissed off at the other fellow saying Europe should just die, they deserve it.


After the fact, it is asserted Europe didn't need us. 
We lost how many? Europe could have absorbed that extra deaths? No. 
It was important to Europe that we entered both wars. Are you telling me ur best died for no reason? IS that what you are saying?


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Jackangus said:


> Buddy, you helped win both wars, but you came in late on both wars. We would have won both wars without the US. It just would have taken longer. I am grateful for Americas help, don't take this the wrong way.
> Again, I did not say the US should bail us out, how could they. I was just pissed off at the other fellow saying Europe should just die, they deserve it.


Check your history friend. Without the US the Allies would not have won WWII. Even before we officially entered the war were keeping the Brits afloat with our industrial output. Everything from guns to tanks to food and bullets. Without the US the USSR maybe could have beaten back the Germans unless the brits were already finished and Germany only had one front to fight. Don't know enough about the first WW to say one way or another.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Denton said:


> After the fact, it is asserted Europe didn't need us.
> We lost how many? Europe could have absorbed that extra deaths? No.
> It was important to Europe that we entered both wars. Are you telling me ur best died for no reason? IS that what you are saying?


Denton, you did not enter the WW2 to save Europe. You entered the war because you were attacked. Same as WW1. Please don't say you joined the war to save our butts. We could have done with your help a few years earlier on both wars. If you were not attacked the US would never have got involved in either world wars.
I know you helped with ammo and weapons and stuff before you guys sent troops, but Took your sweet time to get properly involved. And only because you were attacked.

Russia helped us more than the US. That's a fact. If anyone saved our butts it was Russia. Poor bastards lost about 10-12 million soldiers in WW2.
Historians say we could have won the war without the US, but it would have taken a huge toll.

Russia had more to do with defeating the Nazis than the US. That's a fact. Britain not far behind.

I for one, am really grateful to every man and woman who died in WW1 and WW2 and other wars. They have given us our life we have today. They made the ultimate sacrifice. True heroes.
That includes US, Russians Brits, etc.


----------



## Mereel Kestan (Oct 12, 2016)

Jackangus said:


> Denton, you did not enter the WW2 to save Europe. You entered the war because you were attacked. Same as WW1. Please don't say you joined the war to save our butts. We could have done with your help a few years earlier on both wars. If you were not attacked the US would never have got involved in either world wars.
> I know you helped with ammo and weapons and stuff before you guys sent troops, but Took your sweet time to get properly involved. And only because you were attacked.
> 
> Russia helped us more than the US. That's a fact. If anyone saved our butts it was Russia. Poor bastards lost about 10-12 million soldiers in WW2.
> ...


We took our sweet time because we did not want to spill Priceless American blood for European blood scarcely worth the proteins it took to build. When we did finally join, we rolled over everyone.

You would have lost for sure had we bot joined. The Germans were bombing you non stop and were about to invade the last place left. It was down to Britain and two of the Scandinavian countries. If we has not stepped in you would have been crushed. You were outnumbered, outgunned, outsupplied, and outsmarted at every turn. You were even surrounded. We had to fix your failures when we rolled in with our American grit and massive testicular fortitude. We beat the Japanese, Italians, Germans, And we won the war in Africa. The US did that after the allied European countries were either taken over like france, confined to a tine island like Britain, or had no inclination to spreading out like Sweden and Norway. We saved you. We owed you nothing then, we owe you nothing now. You created the mess you are in, and Europe has become a terribly evil place. Europe needs to die, and when it rebuilds, you need to do a much better job than last time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Our esteemed european friend is a jackass that doesn’t know his history. Europe was a dead duck before we entered WW2. The only thing keeping England afloat was America’s steady supply train shuttling goods across the ocean prior to our offical entry into the war. If it wasn’t for the USA most europeans would be speaking German today.

As for europe being able to defend itself without us...... this is laughable. Europe doesn’t even meet its minimum spending defense commitments to NATO because they DEPEND on us to defend them. Allies, yes. Dependent allies that suck off the American taxpayer.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jackangus said:


> Denton, you did not enter the WW2 to save Europe. You entered the war because you were attacked. Same as WW1. Please don't say you joined the war to save our butts. We could have done with your help a few years earlier on both wars. If you were not attacked the US would never have got involved in either world wars.
> I know you helped with ammo and weapons and stuff before you guys sent troops, but Took your sweet time to get properly involved. And only because you were attacked.
> 
> Russia helped us more than the US. That's a fact. If anyone saved our butts it was Russia. Poor bastards lost about 10-12 million soldiers in WW2.
> ...


I will repeat my previous statement....... You sir, are a jackass! An ungrateful jackass!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> Our esteemed european friend is a jackass that doesn't know his history. Europe was a dead duck before we entered WW2. The only thing keeping England afloat was America's steady supply train shuttling goods across the ocean prior to our offical entry into the war. If it wasn't for the USA most europeans would be speaking German today.
> 
> As for europe being able to defend itself without us...... this is laughable. Europe doesn't even meet its minimum spending defense commitments to NATO because they DEPEND on us to defend them. Allies, yes. Dependent allies that suck off the American taxpayer.


The lend lease program saved Europe. England just finally laid us back in mid 2000's. Many countrys never repaid us. Hemce our wealth and their allegiance to USA


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Well, y'all might stop relying on that allegiance. Jack's attitude toward the US is pretty representative of most foreigners I've had contact with as of late.
We are nothing more than a resource, a stable of fools to be used when needed, laughed at for amusement.


Come to think of it...it's the same way our government looks at We the People.


----------



## Mereel Kestan (Oct 12, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Well, y'all might stop relying on that allegiance. Jack's attitude toward the US is pretty representative of most foreigners I've had contact with as of late.
> We are nothing more than a resource, a stable of fools to be used when needed, laughed at for amusement.
> 
> Come to think of it...it's the same way our government looks at We the People.


Besides, Who ever said it was required that American Citizens be loyal to any european at all? I was raised to be loyal my family and the ideas that make America. That is all I can expect out of most Americans.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Well, y'all might stop relying on that allegiance. Jack's attitude toward the US is pretty representative of most foreigners I've had contact with as of late.
> We are nothing more than a resource, a stable of fools to be used when needed, laughed at for amusement.
> 
> Come to think of it...it's the same way our government looks at We the People.


Perhaps the majority of Europeans, but not all.
I personally know some folks in Europe, France in particular but also Luxemburg and the Netherlands, that remember and celebrate their liberation by the Americans.
That is the word they use repeatedly - liberation.
Here is the website of just one organization (there are others). This one celebrates mostly the 5th Infantry Division, because that is the unit that liberated where they live in France. The president of L?association « was made an Honorary Lifetime member of the Society of the Fifth Division for not only what she does, but also for her organization finding and repatriating the remains of one of our Brothers who perished in the Battle of Horseshoe Woods.
I have met her at several of our reunions, and I treasure our friendship.

Society of the Fifth Div.

Yes, I am real, Slippy, Inor, Cricket and Denton know.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

And moving on....

Try this

https://www.facebook.com/LBC/videos/10156184711421558/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> If it wasn't for the USA most europeans would be speaking German today.


If Europe fell, who would have been next? The US. You would be speakin German too YOU IDIOT. 
I do know my history Sir, and a quick Google made sure my statements were right. 
To say we were finished in WW2 untill the mighty US joined is laughable. Russia was kicking the Nazis arses. Everyone should be more grateful to Russia not the US.
The US played their part like everyone else.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Well, y'all might stop relying on that allegiance. Jack's attitude toward the US is pretty representative of most foreigners I've had contact with as of late.
> We are nothing more than a resource, a stable of fools to be used when needed, laughed at for amusement.
> 
> Come to think of it...it's the same way our government looks at We the People.


I'm sorry Coastie, Britain deserves more credit than the US for WW2. We were there from the start. I am sick of the US attitude we should bow at your feet because you finally entered the war. Remember if europe fell, the US was next.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Perhaps the majority of Europeans, but not all.
> I personally know some folks in Europe, France in particular but also Luxemburg and the Netherlands, that remember and celebrate their liberation by the Americans.
> That is the word they use repeatedly - liberation.
> Here is the website of just one organization (there are others). This one celebrates mostly the 5th Infantry Division, because that is the unit that liberated where they live in France. The president of L?association « was made an Honorary Lifetime member of the Society of the Fifth Division for not only what she does, but also for her organization finding and repatriating the remains of one of our Brothers who perished in the Battle of Horseshoe Woods.
> ...


You did not liberate Britain buddy. and remember, the US is made from mainly Europeans. What is the US? A country that has been around 250 years. How quicky you guys forget where you came from.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Mereel Kestan said:


> We took our sweet time because we did not want to spill Priceless American blood for European blood scarcely worth the proteins it took to build. When we did finally join, we rolled over everyone.
> 
> You would have lost for sure had we bot joined. The Germans were bombing you non stop and were about to invade the last place left. It was down to Britain and two of the Scandinavian countries. If we has not stepped in you would have been crushed. You were outnumbered, outgunned, outsupplied, and outsmarted at every turn. You were even surrounded. We had to fix your failures when we rolled in with our American grit and massive testicular fortitude. We beat the Japanese, Italians, Germans, And we won the war in Africa. The US did that after the allied European countries were either taken over like france, confined to a tine island like Britain, or had no inclination to spreading out like Sweden and Norway. We saved you. We owed you nothing then, we owe you nothing now. You created the mess you are in, and Europe has become a terribly evil place. Europe needs to die, and when it rebuilds, you need to do a much better job than last time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Britain without a doubt is the strongest country on the planet for it's size, it always has been. To say American blood is better than European blood is a strange thing to say. Remember US blood is European blood. Can't you remember a few hundred years back?
I can't believe the arrogance of a few people on here.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> I will repeat my previous statement....... You sir, are a jackass! An ungrateful jackass!


I will repeat my previous statement, You Chiefster are a complete IDIOT and an arrogant one at that.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Careful Jackangus, I just might have to get offended and then make a call to the Scotland yard and then off to the pokey ya go ya bong.

You KNOW thats how it works. THEY are always watchin.

So Bin that butta knife an shut yer mouth like a good subject.

London police issue new 'hate crime' guidelines: evidence of 'hate' is 'not a requirement'
https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/l...rime-guidelines-evidence-of-hate-is-not-a-req

I am so sorry your once great country... 250 years ago... Went to crap.

Whats that I hear in the background... Call to Prayer... Off to your mosque ya go. lol.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jackangus said:


> If Europe fell, who would have been next? The US. You would be speakin German too YOU IDIOT.
> I do know my history Sir, and a quick Google made sure my statements were right.
> To say we were finished in WW2 untill the mighty US joined is laughable. Russia was kicking the Nazis arses. Everyone should be more grateful to Russia not the US.
> The US played their part like everyone else.


There is no sense arguing with this guy anymore. He has no real understanding of history, maybe because he has been taught from communist, politically correct text books. Or maybe just because he is a jackass.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Why does a good conversation always have to turn shitty? I like to spread F bombs so I'm staying out of it so that Denton isn't banning me.

Just remember if we're rightwing conservative we're on the same side. Save it for the leftist communist.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> There is no sense arguing with this guy anymore. He has no real understanding of history, maybe because he has been taught from communist, politically correct text books. Or maybe just because he is a jackass.


I have given the US full credit for their help, unlike you you tool. As far as you're concerned it was only the US that did the hard yards. There were many countries fighting that all did their bit.
It is up for dabate who made the most difference in WW2 but most unbiase people recognise Russia made the most difference. That makes me a communist does it? for stating a fact.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Why does a good conversation always have to turn shitty? I like to spread F bombs so I'm staying out of it so that Denton isn't banning me.
> 
> Just remember if we're rightwing conservative we're on the same side. Save it for the leftist communist.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I am a rightwing conservative for sure.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Malcom Renolds said:


> Careful Jackangus, I just might have to get offended and then make a call to the Scotland yard and then off to the pokey ya go ya bong.
> 
> You KNOW thats how it works. THEY are always watchin.
> 
> ...


Ok, I will do. Thanks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jackangus said:


> Denton, you did not enter the WW2 to save Europe. You entered the war because you were attacked. Same as WW1. Please don't say you joined the war to save our butts. We could have done with your help a few years earlier on both wars. If you were not attacked the US would never have got involved in either world wars.
> I know you helped with ammo and weapons and stuff before you guys sent troops, but Took your sweet time to get properly involved. And only because you were attacked.
> 
> Russia helped us more than the US. That's a fact. If anyone saved our butts it was Russia. Poor bastards lost about 10-12 million soldiers in WW2.
> ...


We were not attacked. A ship carrying passengers AND war material was sunk. The Germans repeatedly warned against such activity.

Russia was attacked. Russia responded too Hitler's breaking of the peace treaty. Russia didn't jump in it to save Europe. Seriously; this is what you were taught?

I didn't ask you if you were grateful for those who died in all wars. I asked you if you think Europe could have absorbed the losses taken by the Americans. D-Day alone couldn't have been possible without the Americans, let alone taking back the continent. Seriously.

Too bad we can't rewind and take a different approach, huh? We could have spent all our resources in the Pacific and your magnanimous buddy Russia would have saved the day in Europe. I wonder where the Iron Curtain would have fallen, don't you?

You cracked me up, my friend! You make it sound like the U.S. entered the European theater because it was fighting for its survival and Russia entered because it just wanted to save Europe from Hitler! :vs_laugh: I'l be chuckling over this for quite some time.


----------



## Mereel Kestan (Oct 12, 2016)

Jackangus said:


> I have given the US full credit for their help, unlike you you tool. As far as you're concerned it was only the US that did the hard yards. There were many countries fighting that all did their bit.
> It is up for dabate who made the most difference in WW2 but most unbiase people recognise Russia made the most difference. That makes me a communist does it? for stating a fact.


You are insane. We would not have lost to the germans cause we outnumbered them, outgunned them, and outsmarted them the whole war. To say that we could not have done so on OUR OWN SOIL, is asinine at best. You were fighting the Germans only, and you were losing. Unless you count being pushed back to your last fortress, starving from lack of food, and having to gather your army in Africa to keep it from being destroyed as winning.... In which case you were on top of the world.

As to the US being made of European blood, That could not be more wrong. We have blood from every continent, and always have. I myself am descended from Russians. We do not have to remember, we forgot on purpose. We beat you out of our land, and then we did it again when you can back. Now you expect us to honor you because we came from you? I for one will not. I am am American. Never have I been, nor will I ever be a weak, sniveling, subjugated european.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

I did not mean to offend anyone. I love the US. 
I only got involved in this thread because someone said Europe deserves to die. Nothing to do with who did the most in WW2.

The US without a doubt did it's part in WW1 and WW2, I do appreciate it. We were on the same side then and we are still on the same side.

I am just as patriotic for Britain as you guys are for the US. That's good.
I apologise if I offended any US preppers. That was not my intention. Sometimes my stubborn Scottishness won't let me let go of the bone.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jack my boy, I never said that “only the US did the hard yards”. Everybody in that war got a bloody nose. And I never called you a communist. I suggested that you may have learned your history from a book written with a decidedly communist slant. This is common today, even here in America. In particular, our college students are being taught a very progressive curriculum with a very leftist view of history.

You seem fond of fact-checking with google. Ok. America’s factories were not subject to bombing so we could produce without disruption and we had plenty of resources on hand. We supplied both Britain and Russia during the war. Google “lend-lease program. And we shipped this war material on ships we built. Google “liberty ship”. The USA by far produced the most ships, planes ,tanks, guns, etc. Google it! 

You state that Russia did more to end the war that us. If you mean casualties, sure. You can rack up a lot of dead soldiers when you send in 3 or 4 soldiers with only one rifle between them. But please! I get so sick and tired of the rest of the world riding on our coat-tails and then bad-mouthing us.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Denton said:


> We were not attacked. A ship carrying passengers AND war material was sunk. The Germans repeatedly warned against such activity.
> 
> Russia was attacked. Russia responded too Hitler's breaking of the peace treaty. Russia didn't jump in it to save Europe. Seriously; this is what you were taught?
> 
> ...


I am not going to win this argument Denton. You were attacked in Pearl Harbour which was the main reason you came into WW2.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jackangus said:


> If Europe fell, who would have been next? The US. You would be speakin German too YOU IDIOT.
> I do know my history Sir, and a quick Google made sure my statements were right.
> To say we were finished in WW2 untill the mighty US joined is laughable. Russia was kicking the Nazis arses. Everyone should be more grateful to Russia not the US.
> The US played their part like everyone else.


Jack, you've been calling names a little too much.

The U.S. played its part like everyone else? We had a part? We would be speaking German had we not crossed the Atlantic to fight in Europe? Interesting. Even more interesting as you didn't need us because Stalin saved the day.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Denton said:


> Jack, you've been calling names a little too much.
> 
> The U.S. played its part like everyone else? We had a part? We would be speaking German had we not crossed the Atlantic to fight in Europe? Interesting. Even more interesting as you didn't need us because Stalin saved the day.


Denton, I only called names to people who called me names first.
I did not start getting personel.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Denton said:


> Jack, you've been calling names a little too much.
> 
> The U.S. played its part like everyone else? We had a part? We would be speaking German had we not crossed the Atlantic to fight in Europe? Interesting. Even more interesting as you didn't need us because Stalin saved the day.


At least be consistent. I have been getting it of three or four people at once. I am ok to defend myself, surely.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Denton said:


> Jack, you've been calling names a little too much.
> 
> The U.S. played its part like everyone else? We had a part? We would be speaking German had we not crossed the Atlantic to fight in Europe? Interesting. Even more interesting as you didn't need us because Stalin saved the day.


That's a fact Denton. You would be speaking German if Europe fell. Germany and there allys would have taken over the world. Are you seriously suggesting The US would have stopped them?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jackangus said:


> I am not going to win this argument Denton. You were attacked in Pearl Harbour which was the main reason you came into WW2.


As I said, we could have spent our resources in the Pacific theater.

By the way. I _did_ learn some German. I learned it while stationed in Germany, three times. Why was I there? I forgot.

What was that program after WWII? I think it was called the Stalin Plan. No, wait; it was the Marshall Plan (European Recovery Plan). Yup. Stalin was Europe's bestest of buddy!

So, we wasted our resources so Europe could go Sharia. Great.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

At least we all agree we dislike the cheese eating surrender monkeys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jackangus said:


> That's a fact Denton. You would be speaking German if Europe fell. Germany and there allys would have taken over the world. Are you seriously suggesting The US would have stopped them?


Not a fact. It is an assumption. You're assuming Hitler would have attacked us. You're assuming we wouldn't have simply entered into trade agreements and carried on with life. You are also assuming you wouldn't be speaking Russian, because you are operating under the assumption Russia entered WWII and was not pressed into it when Hitler attacked Russia.
So many assumptions.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Jackangus said:


> That's a fact Denton. You would be speaking German if Europe fell. Germany and there allys would have taken over the world. Are you seriously suggesting The US would have stopped them?


Hitler 'stopped advancing on British troops at Dunkirk for a PEACE treaty' author claims
https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/7...-War-2-peace-treaty-British-Winston-Churchill

Hitler wanted NOTHING to do with the rest of the world. 
He wanted to protect Germans. He wanted to avenge the "honor" of the Germany people for the loss and crushing terms of the Versailles Treaty. When he captured Paris he dragged out the same Train Car the Germans had been made to sign that treaty in as a Notice to the French.
It is WELL documented that he offered peace to the allied forces MANY times.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Denton said:


> As I said, we could have spent our resources in the Pacific theater.
> 
> By the way. I _did_ learn some German. I learned it while stationed in Germany, three times. Why was I there? I forgot.
> 
> ...


You are so biased. At least I can admit Russia did the most against the Nazis in WW2. I hate to admit that but it's true. Who cares what the plan was they kicked the Germans arse. The US is the best country in the world if you live in the US bubble.
To everyone else in the world they have all the gear and no idea. In the army we would make fun of how bad the yanks were.
America is the worlds biggest bully. But not that great at fighting. Leave that to the good old Brits. We don't have all the gear but we are hard as nails. Not like soft as shit Yanks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jackangus said:


> I did not mean to offend anyone. I love the US.
> I only got involved in this thread because someone said Europe deserves to die. Nothing to do with who did the most in WW2.
> 
> The US without a doubt did it's part in WW1 and WW2, I do appreciate it. We were on the same side then and we are still on the same side.
> ...


Western Europe allowed itself to be disarmed and can't fight back against the Muslim conquerors the EU is allowing to swarm the continent and the British Isles. A pro-British activist who only wants to see British girls and British culture protected was thrown into prison by a British court. On this side of the pond, many of us are disgusted by what is going on in Europe.
There are also those of us who aren't so quick to wish ill on Europe, though, as we know we have been heading down the same path. Had Hillary won the 2016 election.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jackangus said:


> You are so biased. At least I can admit Russia did the most against the Nazis in WW2. I hate to admit that but it's true. Who cares what the plan was they kicked the Germans arse. The US is the best country in the world if you live in the US bubble.
> To everyone else in the world they have all the gear and no idea. In the army we would make fun of how bad the yanks were.
> America is the worlds biggest bully. But not that great at fighting. Leave that to the good old Brits. We don't have all the gear but we are hard as nails. Not like soft as shit Yanks.


Yup. Too bad we wasted our blood and money. You and the Russians had it all under control.
Glad y'all had such a laugh when you were in the Army. When was that, again?


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Denton said:


> Yup. Too bad we wasted our blood and money. You and the Russians had it all under control.
> Glad y'all had such a laugh when you were in the Army. When was that, again?


You would have had to waste your blood at some point anyway when the German and Japanese came a knocking.

Please ban me from this completly one sided, biased *Edited vulgarity*


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Denton. I’m as guilty of name calling as anyone else here. I consider myself warned and apologize to Jack for my name calling. At my age I should know better.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jackangus said:


> You would have had to waste your blood at some point anyway when the German and Japanese came a knocking.
> 
> Please ban me from this completly one sided, biased *Edited vulgarity*


Let's see; I believe I mentioned we could have concentrated on the Japs. Right?

Now, when did I say the U.S. did all the work? Again, you are making assumptions. Your assumptions are because of your bias. Let's talk about bias. You couldn't even answer my orginal question in a direct or honest way. Why? Your bias.
You lack of control is also a symptom of something, and it isn't having all the facts and presenting them in an unbiased manner.

Don't like it here? Don't rely on me to ban you. Be a man and walk away.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> Denton. I'm as guilty of name calling as anyone else here. I consider myself warned and apologize to Jack for my name calling. At my age I should know better.


Your American, your exempt. One rule for some, and another rule for others.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jackangus said:


> Your American, your exempt. One rule for some, and another rule for others.


I didn't see it. No separate rules. You are simply trying to be a victim. Not going to work.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Tommy Robinson Drew Attention to 'Grooming Gangs.' Britain Has Persecuted Him.
https://www.nationalreview.com/2018/05/tommy-robinson-grooming-gangs-britain-persecutes-journalist/

Members of the far right are more interested in restricting civil and religious liberties than defending the right to expression
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/may/31/tommy-robinson-freedom-of-speech-far-right

Owen Jones is a tool.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jackangus said:


> You did not liberate Britain buddy. and remember, the US is made from mainly Europeans. What is the US? A country that has been around 250 years. How quicky you guys forget where you came from.


For your information, Jackie Boy, my ancestors were forced to leave Scotland by the English government.
And, at least one paid the crown back by taking up arms against King George and securing our liberty from a tyrannical government.
But, I do not hold that against the Brits, in fact Winston Churchill is one of my very few personal heroes.

Don't forget, that after the British army escaped at Dunkirk leaving most of their weapons behind, the American people sent all manner of personal rifles and pistols so your Home Guard would have something more substantial than sharp sticks to defend their island should the Germans invade. Which, at that point was a very real possibility.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Let me throw another log on the fire. When America was delivering all that war material to Britain and the Rooskies, they were doing it on US flag ships with US merchant crews. These were civilians. Not military. As a percentage, US mariners had a higher death toll than any US military service in the war. Sinking in the North Atlantic was pretty much a death sentence and a great many paid that price to keep the allies alive and in the war. Oh wait! I forgot! The russians saved everyones bacon.


----------



## Mereel Kestan (Oct 12, 2016)

Jackangus said:


> Denton, I only called names to people who called me names first.
> I did not start getting personel.


That is false. You are a typical european. I did not start with the name calling, in fact I try to avoid it. Your first words to me was the reply to my first post. I believe you started the name calling. So no special victimhood status for you. America saved the world in WWII. If not for is then you would either be speaking German or Russian. Russia did not stop hitler, the cold and unprepared german troops stopped hitler. This is a fact mentioned in every history book I have read on the subject. And I like to read.

The IS does not know how to fight? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
You are too funny. I would lay down odds that 1 US Marine could beat 5 of your limp wristed, crown worshipping, subjugated to some inbred family who arbitrarily took power, skinny necked "soldiers".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mereel Kestan said:


> That is false. You are a typical european. I did not start with the name calling, in fact I try to avoid it. Your first words to me was the reply to my first post. I believe you started the name calling. So no special victimhood status for you. America saved the world in WWII. If not for is then you would either be speaking German or Russian. Russia did not stop hitler, the cold and unprepared german troops stopped hitler. This is a fact mentioned in every history book I have read on the subject. And I like to read.
> 
> The IS does not know how to fight? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> You are too funny. I would lay down odds that 1 US Marine could beat 5 of your limp wristed, crown worshipping, subjugated to some inbred family who arbitrarily took power, skinny necked "soldiers".
> ...


I wouldn't go betting against the British soldiers.Certainly not the ones I knew in the 80's. I certainly would not have called them those names at the bar where they felt no compulsion to be disciplined.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Jackangus said:


> I'm sorry Coastie, Britain deserves more credit than the US for WW2. We were there from the start. I am sick of the US attitude we should bow at your feet because you finally entered the war. Remember if europe fell, the US was next.


What point have I argued credit about a war fought 70 years ago? I'm talking about now. Back then we had friends. Now, people "over there" look at us as if we are uneducated cowboys. 
Pissing contests over who diddled who first 70 years ago is ridiculous.

But asking why our allies are allowing people who chant "death to America " while burning our flag and making threats to grow in numbers on their soil, well now, that could be an interesting conversation.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So, why are we fighting WWII again? Seems to me Europe, particularly England, has a more pressing and immediate invasion to deal with.


----------



## Mereel Kestan (Oct 12, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> So, why are we fighting WWII again? Seems to me Europe, particularly England, has a more pressing and immediate invasion to deal with.


Yes it does. But we do as well, and we should focus on us and let Europe burn itself to the ground like it seems to be intent on doing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

WOWWW. Had to read up on yall.
I admit, my history knowledge is WEAK.
I can only say, lets get back on topic,
America has the moral code to watch for things such as Tommy Roberts getting FUHQED by the govt,
But at the same time, aren't there farmers getting murdered in Africa right now?
Arent there many many thing we should say STOP too?
We (US), cant just go aound beating everybodies ass, that crosses a "line that we draw".
Is it right, NO, islam needs a beating, and how we will determine which parts, just the radicals, maybe the supporters, maybe all of them?
Notice the main stream media about RoseAnnnes tweet, is all about the black angle, not the ISLAM mention, and VJ is not black anyway.
Deebo out.


----------



## Mereel Kestan (Oct 12, 2016)

Deebo said:


> WOWWW. Had to read up on yall.
> I admit, my history knowledge is WEAK.
> I can only say, lets get back on topic,
> America has the moral code to watch for things such as Tommy Roberts getting FUHQED by the govt,
> ...


Yes. We should not have to police the world. I love how jack was angry at how we think we are the best and we save everyones butts in WWII, thinking that they did not need America, While at the same time angry that we did not show up sooner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Mereel Kestan said:


> .....
> 
> As to the US being made of European blood, That could not be more wrong. We have blood from every continent, and always have. I myself am descended from Russians. *We do not have to remember, we forgot on purpose.* We beat you out of our land, and then we did it again when you can back. Now you expect us to honor you because we came from you? I for one will not. I am am American. Never have I been, nor will I ever be a weak, sniveling, subjugated european.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was getting ready to type that - thanks for doing it first.

I'm late to the thread but wow, just wow. If @Jackangus accurately reflects how most Europeans view "Yanks" - they can all go shove it up their crumpets. Not sure he even realizes how passive/aggressive his condescending posts are... or how little we care what 'they' think of us, lol.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> I'm late to the thread but wow, just wow. If @Jackangus accurately reflects how most Europeans view "Yanks" - they can all go shove it up their crumpets. Not sure he even realizes how passive/aggressive his condescending posts are... or how little we care what 'they' think of us, lol.


As a direct descendant of a Private in the George Washington commanded Continental Army who endured hardship and privation to gain our liberty, I say
Right On Sister!!! :vs_clap:

https://sar.org/ I'm a member, but I don't really fit in. They are a bunch of retired "country club" types, and I'm just a country red neck.:vs_lol:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mereel Kestan said:


> Yes it does. But we do as well, and we should focus on us and let Europe burn itself to the ground like it seems to be intent on doing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have so many thoughts with regard to this topic.

First off, you're right in as much as we can't afford to play super-cop to the entire world. It's depleting our resources, and even if money were no object, they (the powers that be) don't want us over there the way they did with WWI, WWII...This is a different game now.

Am I happy to see Europe fall? To see OUR beautiful churches (the churches built on the backs of many of our ancestors) turned to mosques? Hell no, I can't imagine anything sadder. This was their legacy to us and it is all going to go.

My other concern is that as often as not, our wonderful country--and I'm an American, I love my country--is on average 10 years behind Europe. In other words, what happens there will catch up with us in about a decade.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Annie said:


> I have so many thoughts with regard to this topic.
> 
> First off, you're right in as much as we can't afford to play super-cop to the entire world. It's depleting our resources, and even if money were no object, they (the powers that be) don't want us over there the way they did with WWI, WWII...This is a different game now.
> 
> ...


Agree. I used to think we were about 20-30 years behind - but that was pre-internet/social media. Now? If we have 10 years we'll be lucky, given liberal-left media's efforts, and others' *big* money efforts, to promote the liberty-less, gov-state, NWO 'One-World' mindset. I don't think the Islamic swarm will come in that fast though... and a lot depends on what happens overseas in that regard. Maybe when that side of the pond burns in Sharia fire - the ruling left _(hurl)_ here will wise up, but not holding my breath on that one.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Before everyone is tarred with the same brush....

This “European “ understands that history is written by the winners and re-written by the unvanquished foe. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Before everyone is tarred with the same brush....
> 
> This "European " understands that history is written by the winners and re-written by the unvanquished foe.
> 
> ...


People do that to the people of California, too. They piously suggest California should be walled off from the rest of the U.S. Other people look forward to the Big One that will knock the liberal part of California off the continent. Do they really mean that? No. It's just a pithy way to express their thoughts about the sad situation in that state.

Nobody wants to see the people of Europe suffer the fate of Islam. I'd love to come over and help eradicate the problem, but the governments in Europe care more for the Islamists than they do my weapons. Tommy is in prison for words. Words. Nations of people who have been disarmed are now being imprisoned for words.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Agree. I used to think we were about 20-30 years behind - but that was pre-internet/social media. Now? If we have 10 years we'll be lucky, given liberal-left media's efforts, and others' *big* money efforts, to promote the liberty-less, gov-state, NWO 'One-World' mindset. I don't think the Islamic swarm will come in that fast though... and a lot depends on what happens overseas in that regard. Maybe when that side of the pond burns in Sharia fire - the ruling left _(hurl)_ here will wise up, but not holding my breath on that one.


If the left in this country achieves its dream and manages to disarm the populace, then we are truly doomed. From within and without.

As long as red blooded American patriots are armed, what is happening in Europe with immigrants running amok and pillaging the population, will never happen here.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Gun control, historically, has always proven to be disastrous to the populous. Government always ends up killing millions. ALways./


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

I put these three posts together for a reason, gentlemen, because together they illustrate beautifully what is happening, and why.



fangfarrier said:


> Before everyone is tarred with the same brush....
> 
> This "European " understands that history is written by the winners and re-written by the unvanquished foe.
> 
> ...


Yes. And that history is, and has been for quite a while, also being re-written by the makers of public school textbooks here in the US. Even here at home, "We" are now portrayed as having been the big bad bully, self-centered, uncaring, egotistical pricks.



Denton said:


> People do that to the people of California, too. They piously suggest California should be walled off from the rest of the U.S. Other people look forward to the Big One that will knock the liberal part of California off the continent. Do they really mean that? No. It's just a pithy way to express their thoughts about the sad situation in that state.
> 
> ....


I saw yesterday (shoulda saved the link, sorry) where Google was catching hell for listing the philosophy of the California Republican Party as Nazi-ism. Those of us who know better know that's bull, and that, unlike what the media wants everyone to believe to keep the division alive, CA is not the liberal cesspool that needs flushing. Some of it, like some of Europe, yes. All? Not even close. But not everyone understands the baby/bathwater thing.



rice paddy daddy said:


> If the left in this country achieves its dream and manages to disarm the populace, then we are truly doomed. From within and without.
> 
> As long as red blooded American patriots are armed, what is happening in Europe with immigrants running amok and pillaging the population, will never happen here.


 Agree - and yet, in my very sad opinion, it wont take disarming the patriots for that to occur. Just for the proud generations to die off - replaced by the younger, indoctrinated americans (no longer Americans!) that are now just waiting and tweeting in the wings, in lock-step with their global brothers and sisters.

JMO.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> I put these three posts together for a reason, gentlemen, because together they illustrate beautifully what is happening, and why.
> 
> Yes. And that history is, and has been for quite a while, also being re-written by the makers of public school textbooks here in the US. Even here at home, "We" are now portrayed as having been the big bad bully, self-centered, uncaring, egotistical pricks.
> 
> ...


Totally agree! If we don't stop the indoctrination we will loose just based on attrition.

Once they gain the presidency, Congress and the Supreme Court it will be over. It will take a civil/guerrilla war to take it back.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Well Someone in the UK is waking up:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003733357430222848
MARCH 4 TOMMY 9TH JUNE LONDON 3PM #FreeTommy
‏


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ancestry.com says that my ancestry is European, . . . and I do not deny that.

BUT, . . . my forebears got sick and tired of a wrinkled old man or wrinkled old woman sitting on a throne, . . . lavished upon, . . . idealized, . . . bowed down to, . . . curtsied to, . . . and applauded simply because they had the DNA of the rulers.

And I am so glad they did.

Now, . . . in the last hundred years we have bailed Europe out twice to the tune of almost 400,000 KIA, . . . simply because (mostly UK) didn't have the gonads for the fight until the fight landed on their doorstep. 

As they do to their leaders even today, . . . they bowed down, curtsied, appeased, apologized, sniffled, and grabbed their toy bears and headed for their blanket fort.

And what do we have to look forward to coming out of the UK? A whore mongering coward being followed by a continental slut who hopes to some day inherit some title of princess.

Nahh, . . . the UK likes its ******* mayor, . . . wants to make it a life sentence to tell the truth (the above sentence would get the bobbies at my front door step before this could even get posted), . . . and thinks the way to end terrorism and bloodshed is to confiscate all pointed knives and issue rounded ones.

Personally, . . . until the rest of Europe shows the gonads of Poland (Zero muslims, . . . period) or Japan (same as Poland), . . . I ain't lifting a finger, . . . and if the muzzies take over and threaten nuclear hot-n-tot, . . . there are a few Ohio class subs that can take out those newly muzzied European capitals in all of about 22 minutes. Don't want London or Paris bombed??? Take care of your muslim problem, . . . or we will

We've babysat Europe and rescued them twice, . . . this time might be the last.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

When England was a True Monarchy, they were brutal. Took what they wanted. I guess they are Obaman', and apologizing etc, themselves by saying sorry for kicking your asses for so many centuries.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

He's been freed.

Tommy Robinson bailed after Court of Appeal win http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-45029755

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

